# CI Mizar Emptying Fresh Water Tank



## Petros (Jan 31, 2009)

I bought a CI Mizar new last autumn. Used it twice so far and therefore not up to speed yet on how to do things. The CI Manual is pretty poor and I am trying to find how I can drain off the fresh water tank. I contacted the dealer who said to look by the pump for a drain off point but no luck. I eventually found a tap at the rear base, back and awkward to get to when I opened it a little water came out but not much, although I know tank is two thirds full. Can anyone suggest what I try next?


----------



## UncleNorm (May 1, 2005)

Good morning Petros and welcome to MotorhomeFacts. 

On your layout, where is the fresh water tank? Is it under the front-facing seat? Find your tank.

Move any cushions from the top. Does the tank have a large screw cap on it? On Our Coral, I have to remove the screw cap then put my arm into the tank to find a simple PLUG! Our plug has a lever which, when raised gently, diminishes the diameter of the plug, making it easy to lift out. It's a bit like those wine bottle stoppers except water up to the elbow is bl**dy cold this time of the year! :roll:

At the end of the day, ALL water tanks have to have a drain. It's there somewhere! :roll: :wink:


----------



## stevenjonathan (Jan 28, 2008)

The drain tap is definately there..

Look down just to the right of the pump on the floor - it is a blue tap and is very slow to drain.

You will also find another tap which will be screwed to the wall - it is not this one - its just an isolator tap (although if you pull it off the wall and lay it and the connecting pipes on the bottom of the compartment your water pump will run quieter!)

Open the tap and take it for a drive it will slosh any crap out of the tank aswell!


----------



## Petros (Jan 31, 2009)

Thanks Uncle Norm, will try that and see what happens. I will try not to get too much frost bite!!!


----------



## Petros (Jan 31, 2009)

Thanks Steve, will try that before I get my frost bite!!


----------



## Petros (Jan 31, 2009)

*No Joy!*

I have just searched for tap on floor but no joy. In mine there are two isolating taps on the wall by the pump but no signs of anythiny on the floor.

I also tried Uncle Norm's suggestion and apart from a blue arm nothing 

Hasve you any more thoughts?


----------



## stevenjonathan (Jan 28, 2008)

mmm... perhaps mine should have been on the wall - will try to photgraph in a bit of where mine is - might be a bit clearer for you.


----------



## arjxh56 (Jul 20, 2010)

Hi, 
I am in the same position! I have the Mizar GTL Living and have searched high and low for a fresh water tank drain valve and cannot find one anywhere???

My tank is under the forward facing seats, it has a big red twist cap, the pump has two taps on it to isolate the kitchen and bathroom taps but there is no sign of another valve / tap etc... 

I have checked under the van and i can see where the overflow pipe comes out but there is no sign of any other pipe that might let water run out??

HELP.... 

The only other thing i can do is let the pump run the water to the taps and into the waste water tank... This could take a long time!

Thanks


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

has no one asked the dealer or contacted CI. there must be a definitive answer. :roll: 

cabby


----------



## 100127 (Jul 20, 2006)

arjxh56 said:


> Hi,
> I am in the same position! I have the Mizar GTL Living and have searched high and low for a fresh water tank drain valve and cannot find one anywhere???
> 
> My tank is under the forward facing seats, it has a big red twist cap, the pump has two taps on it to isolate the kitchen and bathroom taps but there is no sign of another valve / tap etc...
> ...


Have you taken the red cap off to see if there is a plug at the bottom. Mine has a plug, not much fun when its cold but you know the water has gone.


----------



## richardjames (Feb 1, 2006)

I have CI and the tank is under the forward facing seat. The tap, which is at floor level, has a Tee shaped piece of metal attached to it bringing it up to the top of the tank. I just twist this anti clockwise and yes it is slow draining


----------



## stevenjonathan (Jan 28, 2008)

It's definately at floor level through the services flap that you unlock with the key. It is just to the right/under of the pump that is fixed to the wall! The water doesn't come out of the overflow pipe through the floor it comes out of the "floor" somewhere above the battery cradle on the nearside, don't expect it to gush out, it's rather slow.

J


----------



## zappy61 (May 1, 2005)

*water tank*



stevenjonathan said:


> The drain tap is definately there..
> 
> Look down just to the right of the pump on the floor - it is a blue tap and is very slow to drain.
> 
> ...


Hi Steven,

If there is crap in there then it needs cleaning and disinfecting.

Regards,

Graham


----------



## stevenjonathan (Jan 28, 2008)

No, it's just because the tap is at floor level the same as the tank therefore there isn't really any gravity/

J


----------



## vito1vito (Apr 23, 2011)

*Elnagh Marlin 65D Water Tank Drain Tap.*

Hello Folks,

I am having the same problem locating the drain tap,could any kind person head me in the right direction.

Many thanks.


----------

